# EL70s have arrived!!



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

The large shipment arrived today so we have begun filling orders. There are a number of kit packages available and this is the best way to buy these. If there's something in the kit you don't want to use just set it aside for another project.

There are a large number of DIY build plans available which will eventually be put on CD. They will also be downloadable from the website.

Creative Sound Solutions

EL70 Datasheet

Bob


----------

